# Engine for Old Snowflite 322-703-004



## MacDee (Mar 14, 2019)

I have an old Snowflite model 322-703-004. probably originally from Canada. I got it running with what I think was the original Tecumseh 8 hp but I think it over rev'd and threw a rod. Now playing with replacement motors to get it running again. It uses only one belt and sheave. A, B, C labels on auger engage, belt tightener lever and handle clutch. It would be good if I knew what the original motor was. Part lookup sites I've tried don't seem to have that model number.

Anyone know of a place to get more info? The thing is a beast and it would be fun to get it running again even if it is with any new replacement engine that would fit.


----------



## Fenian (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi. I have a similar model a 323-230-004 which of course there is no info on at the MTD website....have you removed the drive belt? I am trying to figure out just how much of the machine has to come apart to replace one.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

I have info on MTD website for my old 1979 MTD single stage.Don't know why you cannot get a parts manual for it.You need to enter the model# along with serial#.


----------



## Fenian (Nov 11, 2020)

RAOUL225 said:


> I have info on MTD website for my old 1979 MTD single stage.Don't know why you cannot get a parts manual for it.You need to enter the model# along with serial#.


I have tried the MTD Website and searched for a manual....the response is "no manuals found" ...I only see an option for 2009 and later...it seems that model 323-230-004 is too old maybe....


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

the OP made 1 single post 11 months ago and has not been back since . while we all try to help we can't bring a dead horse back to life.


----------

